# My last build of 2010, yes its a Fw 190!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I finished this one Dec 31 2010 with just barely enough time to get some pics of it before nightfall, its the 1/48 scale Tamiya Fw 190F-8. Built O.O.B. except for decals. The markings are of one of the aircraft that survived that war and was flown towards the west to escape surrendering to the Russians.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, perfect!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John.

Next Focke-Wulfs from my production line are a couple of 1/32 scale Revell Fw 190D-9's. I am doing two well known aircraft, W.Nr. 500570 and W.Nr. 600150.
The two aircraft are on the covers of the JaPo Fw 190D-9 Part II and Volume 1 of Jerry Crandall's book.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

what is the history behind the planes? flown by ACES ?


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Fantastic paint/weathering job, spot on perfect!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Medic17,
The two planes on those book covers are well known mainly because they were covered so well by the many photographs taken of them, most are in b/w but recently color photographs have been found and used in the two books.
Not sure if they are aces planes or if aces have ever used them. Very late in the war pilots rarely had their own aircraft and the planes were shared by several pilots but the aircraft used by the C/O were not often used by other pilots.

Thanks Maritain!
The well used look to the late war German aircraft make them good subjects to model, one of my next models (Fw 190D-9 W.Nr. 500570 ''blue 12") was also an aircraft that had seen plenty of service on the Eastern front and was heavily weathered with dirt and mud stains and this 1/48 scale Fw 190F-8 was good practice for some of the weathering effects to be used on ''blue 12''.

Agentsmith


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

You do remarkable work. Just exceptional, Agentsmith.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much for the kind words louspal!


Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just had to say I made my first purchase from squadron.com last night after hearing the hype about it...needless to say my fiance is going to get very upset with me....that website is dangerous!! thanks everyone who tipped me off to it....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Every 19th day of the month, our credit card cycle ends. Every 20th day of the month, Squadron gets an order from me.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Maritain said:


> Fantastic paint/weathering job, spot on perfect!


Would have to agree! Fantastic. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you roadrner!

Agentsmith


----------

